# Strange smelling urine, brown spot on diaper, and discharge from penis?! UTI?



## natalieadw

Yesterday and today DS (7months) has woken up with a strange smelling diaper and a light brown spot (from penis) on his diaper. This morning I let him do nakey butt time, and when he peed there was discharge on the blanket (never happened before!). He had a low grade fever two days ago with no other symptoms, it has since gone away. He's uncirc'd and if this is a UTI, does anyone know of any have treatment suggestions (I am nursing), I would hate to go to the doc and get a prescription for antibiotics


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

It could be the start of a UTI or he may have just been dehydrated due to the fever. It is really hard to say but the dark spot on the diaper suggests dehydration to me.

I would keep and eye on him and if it is a UTI he would still have the fever and he would be in pain.


----------



## tutucrazy

I'd say that unless he has a fever and is urinating a ton he doesn't have a UTI. The discharge is probably just normal smegma which can smell funny b/c it is trapped in there since the foreskin is still fused. Plus the fact that you are breastfeeding will ward off UTI. Here is a good thread for you to read. Tells how the foreskin protects against UTI and benefit of breastfeeding:

http://www.nocirc.org/statements/breastfeeding.php


----------



## jlovesl

Brown discharge??? I would worry and at least call the doctor for some suggestions.


----------



## tutucrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jlovesl* 
Brown discharge??? I would worry and at least call the doctor for some suggestions.

Smegma can mix with a little blood when the foreskin starts to separate from the glans which is why sometimes smegma appears brownish. This is pretty normal. And it does smell pretty odd considering it has been trapped there for a long time.

To the OP my bet is that your son is going through some normal separation right now. Check out this thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=764732?


----------



## kateygirl76

Sounds like exactly what happened with my son last month, 6 weeks old. Yes it was a UTI. He was very ill and was hospitalized for almost 4 days. His twin brother developed a UTI a few weeks later and also had to be hospitalized. antibiotics are KEY b/c one the fever starts it usually indicates that is has spread to the kidneys, which is very serious. both of my boys had kidney infections as well. your LO really needs to go to the dr


----------



## mommy2maya

I'd say dehydrated also. My dd gets dehydrated easily, and gets orange-y brown spots in her diaper, with strong smelling pee. Nurse nurse nurse!!


----------



## tutucrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kateygirl76* 
Sounds like exactly what happened with my son last month, 6 weeks old. Yes it was a UTI. He was very ill and was hospitalized for almost 4 days. His twin brother developed a UTI a few weeks later and also had to be hospitalized. antibiotics are KEY b/c one the fever starts it usually indicates that is has spread to the kidneys, which is very serious. both of my boys had kidney infections as well. your LO really needs to go to the dr

Your babies were very young so it is more of a possibility of immature kidney function. Especially since they were twins and probably a wee bit early. The OP's son has no fever or other symptoms of UTI (frequent urination). Her son is also much older with normal kidney function up to this point in his life.

I'd say rushing to the doctor would be a bad idea and set this baby up for a cath for something that is probably not a UTI and possibly a forcible retraction.

Nurse your baby as much as possible and wait to see if he has frequent urination and/or a fever.


----------

